
Crunkies – Espresso Cookies Recipe - bswuft
https://americacoffeeco.com/blogs/recipes/crunkies-espresso-infused-cookies-recipe
======
Finnucane
In the instructions, they forgot to tell you when to add the espresso powder.
But usual cookie procedure is to mix all the dry ingredients together, then
add to the blended wet, then add chips and nuts.

Medalgia d’Oro works well for baking too.

~~~
chapium
Some popular recipes call for creaming the sugar first and then adding the
rest of the dry ingredients.

------
lugoues
Man you gotta add some flaky salt to the top of those.

------
mdszy
Is this an ad post? Sure feels like one.

~~~
surround
Yes, an ad for their brand of espresso powder, which is the final ingredient.

I can’t stand websites like this which have constant fake pop-ups saying
“Someone just bought our product!”

